# Mm2h



## nebulon

I refer to my post dated 1st. October 2007. I'm rather surprised that no one has had a similar experience or have heard of anyone. (Getting a provisional OK letter to join the MM2H programme and then some time later being declined, without any kind of explanation).

During my visit to Penang in April 2007 I met two couples who were having problems in respect of their applications, both said that they were thinking of pulling out.

As most applicants are retired people, time is not on their side to have to start a lengthy negotiation with a Goverment Department and I dare say that many prospective immigrants to Malaysia will be put off by a lot of beaurocratic negotiation.


----------



## synthia

I´m sorry you didn´t get more of a response. At the end of October I talked to a couple who was running a small breakfast and lunch place and giving out information and advice about the MM2H program, and they had had to close the business because of not having a business license as a travel agency, , even though they weren´t charging for information and it had all been approved before by the tourism people . Unfortunately, in many countries, rules are applied with a rather appalling randomness.

Were your qualifications well over the financial minimum? If not, you may have run into a defacto decision to raise the qualifications.


----------



## nebulon

synthia said:


> I´m sorry you didn´t get more of a response. At the end of October I talked to a couple who was running a small breakfast and lunch place and giving out information and advice about the MM2H program, and they had had to close the business because of not having a business license as a travel agency, , even though they weren´t charging for information and it had all been approved before by the tourism people . Unfortunately, in many countries, rules are applied with a rather appalling randomness.
> 
> Were your qualifications well over the financial minimum? If not, you may have run into a defacto decision to raise the qualifications.


Thanks for that Synthia, yes I was well within the financial target set in the MM2H rules and as far I'm aware, all my papers were in order.
I've also heard about the case of having to close their business, this doesn't bode well for other retirees thinking of moving to Malaysia, shame really, it's such a beautiful country.


----------



## synthia

They had been talking about re-retiring anyway, and concentrating on remodeling shophouses, so it wasn't too big a blow. They didn't need the money to live on or anything.

It is a shame. Have you heard about the situation in Thailand, where they seem to have decided to make it impossible for people to stay there?


----------



## Sharron Elle

*MMSH talk*

Heya,

heard there will be an MMSH talk this coming Sunday (13 April) in this place HIjauan Kiara (it's a condo i think) somewhere in Mont Kiara Kuala Lumpur around 12.30pm. Am thinking of going to listen to see what issues the talk will address.Anybody going?


----------



## viv.destiny

*Appeal*



nebulon said:


> I refer to my post dated 1st. October 2007. I'm rather surprised that no one has had a similar experience or have heard of anyone. (Getting a provisional OK letter to join the MM2H programme and then some time later being declined, without any kind of explanation).


Did you call up to inquire why you were declined? Upon conditional approval applicants are given 6 months to fly to Malaysia to go through medical checkup, purchase medical insurance, open a fixed deposit account with the required sum of investment and then pay for your visa fee at the Immigration dept. After that, you should be given full approval. If you need help to appeal, contact me.

Cheers,
Vivien


----------



## nebulon

Hello Vivian,
Many thanks for your reply to my thread. As I said earlier, I was a bit surprised that no one else has had a similar experience to mine, or perhaps no one else bothered to write about it. I must admit I was a bit taken aback with the curt letter I received declining my application to join the MM2H programme.
I did write a letter of appeal to this decision, asking why I was rejected, I thought maybe I made a mistake in filling out my forms or some other such problem. I never got a reply. I really don't want to stay here in the UK and I'm looking for an alternative venue but my first choice was and still is Malaysia.
Best wishes; Norbert


----------



## rjnpenang

Why not phone them, we had a slight hiccup with paperwork/post so we phoned and explained the situation, no problem!. Did you use an agency?, necessary since the middle of 2007, should´nt they guarantee a visa or your money back.


----------



## nebulon

Hello rjn,
Many thanks for your mail. I made my application in April 2007, before the rule came in regarding the applications having to be made via an agent. Had I known about that at the time I would have employed an agent. I did try phoning them a few times but got absoloutely no where. Each time I was connected to umpteen different departments, having to retell my enquiry each time and eventually I gave up on the grounds of cost and frustration.
Thanks for your interest
Norbert


----------



## rjnpenang

Are you going to apply again?, why not live in Malaysia for 6 months or so on your tourist visa and see if you realy like the country, at least you won´t have to deposit a large amount of money. Plenty of places to rent in Penang.


----------



## nebulon

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. How do you get a 6month tourist visa, the most I ever got was 3 months and the last time I was there in Feb 07 I only got 30 days stamped in my passport. I have been a few times to Penang already and love it, I've some really nice local friends and was bitterly dissappointed when I got turned down. Someone's going to help me to appeal against the decision.
Best wishes
Norbert


----------



## synthia

I didn't. You can, for a little while at least, go to Thailand for at least three days, and come back in with another 90 days. However, do it more than a couple of times, and they won't let you back in.


----------

